# community college ??



## kiyana cofield (May 16, 2011)

2 commuinty college in my area have culinary arts programs ....

The longbeach program ..

1. has more classes to offer

2. 20 minutes from my house

3. not ACF certified

longbeach city culinary :

http://www.lbcc.edu/Culinary/documents/CUARTS.pdf

longeach city baking ::

http://www.lbcc.edu/Culinary/documents/BAKING.pdf

the LAtrade tech ...

1.certified ACF

2.1 HOUR from home

3. program has be around longer

4. the classes dont seem to be as detailed

baking ::

http://wellness.lattc.edu/culinary/baking.html

culinary :

http://wellness.lattc.edu/culinary/culinary.html

which program should i choose ??


----------



## journeyman81 (Jun 16, 2011)

i am in my 3rd semester of of a 4semester program at ccsf in san francisco. i choice this program because of a few reasons. first being that it was wise in the sense of money. it probably costs me $3000 or so to attend this program. if you go to 40-50 plus g school and make 10-15 dollars out of school there is no chance you will pay off those loans. the course; we provide the cafeteria food so we have day to day working experience for a large base. to me it teaches me reality of kitchen life. and our culinary library is the biggest on the west coast which provides me with all available book knowledge i want to seek. it has been around since the 1930's and is similar to a johnson and wales course. the difference from local culinary school such as cca is that we also recieve an associates degree on top of our certificate. i am big supporter of of community college system. prestige only brings you so far.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Many older chefs today went to comm. colleges. There was no certification by ACF.in those days. I rememeber when ACF started A great help in forming it was a defunct magazine Called CHEF which was started by a French Chef name Joseph  Donnen who became quite wealthy, after his employer a Very Wealthy Bostonian family left him everything. It is also a partial offshoot of many culinary associations The American Institute of Chefs being one. Like ACF endorsed products and  Chef Magazine both endorsd products. Chef charged for it I don't know for a fact if ACF does. I as well as other s I know  went to a few meetings and found them to be controlled by purveyors and salesman, Why? because they foot the bill for a lot of refreshments for the meeting.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I went to LA Trade Tech years ago. It's a pretty solid program, but it's in a bad neighborhood, so sometimes the student restaurants aren't that busy. I'd take the evening section of the 111 and 112. We did a lot more interesting things then the day section which spent too much time chopping mirepoix for knife skills, IMHO. I had to take a look at the catalouge to see who's still teaching there. Blanchard is very solid. He used to run private clubs. Feiganbaum is a trip, one of my faves to work with. You'll probably learn the most line skills in her class. Kasmer is pretty decent, kinda goofy. IIRC he was made dept dean a little after he left. I took Lisanti for 111 and 112. He's a funny guy, good teacher.

Looks like Headly left. Which is too bad. He was a very old school guy, and a right Scottish bastard. He made the roux for his espagnole and demi with the fat from the roasting bones <3<3<3<3 I like him even though he docked me major points for wearing black pants instead of checks.

I see they lost Giovanni Delrosairo to Harbor college. He was one of the best guys they had there. A real booster for culinary competitions if you're into that kind of thing.

Don't know much about Long Beach Culinary. We came in second to either them or Orange Coast at an intramural culinary comp. I think Kasmar used to moonlight there.

ACF certification would be a dealbreaker for me. The hour long commute isn't too bad, since you can take the Blue line down there from Long Beach. The Blue Line stop is right outside the culinary dept (At least it was when I went there. They're were about to undertake a huge renovation when I left.)


----------



## kiyana cofield (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies !!

  I've decided on lattc


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Cool!

Make sure to come back and tell me what the new facilities are like. I never got to see the finished remodel.

Hey, you should let us know if you're doing anything good or interesting for service, if you like. The forum needs to do a meet up sometime, lol.


----------



## kiyana cofield (May 16, 2011)

we should honestly have something for the holidays like a fancy potluck or something


----------



## evobros (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm glad I found this forum a couple weeks ago!!! I've also decided to attend LATT culinary program This summer .


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Wootwoot!

Keep us updated please!


----------



## kiyana cofield (May 16, 2011)

see you in the fall  .. ive decided on pastry 1st and the actual culinary the 2nd year



Evobros said:


> I'm glad I found this forum a couple weeks ago!!! I've also decided to attend LATT culinary program This summer /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif.


----------



## evobros (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah.. i had orientation taday and i also have it 2morrow and thursday.

i just want to get started /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif



Kiyana Cofield said:


> see you in the fall  .. ive decided on pastry 1st and the actual culinary the 2nd year


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I took a cake deco class with one of the pastry dept instructors. The elderly black lady, sorry I forgot her name. She was very patient and understanding, even though all my buttercream roses looked like cabbage.

TBH, I don't think this is the best of plans. You'll get a solid crash course on pastry and baking in the second semester of Culinary. Also, 4 years is a long haul. I think a better use of the extra 2 years would be to get a academic degree if you don't already have one, instead of getting another culinary arts certificate.


----------



## kiyana cofield (May 16, 2011)

im in the process of starting my B.A online



thetincook said:


> I took a cake deco class with one of the pastry dept instructors. The elderly black lady, sorry I forgot her name. She was very patient and understanding, even though all my buttercream roses looked like cabbage.
> 
> TBH, I don't think this is the best of plans. You'll get a solid crash course on pastry and baking in the second semester of Culinary. Also, 4 years is a long haul. I think a better use of the extra 2 years would be to get a academic degree if you don't already have one, instead of getting another culinary arts certificate.


----------

